# DSLR Users- What type of camera are you using?



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I just moved up into the dSLR realm from the point and shoot, once I made sure I was tapped out on the manual features I needed for some of my shots.

Right now, i'm at the stage of learning all the features and learning about the new controls I didn't have on the p&s. So far so good. Ended up picking up an Olympus E-510 with two lenses for $675 after reading favorable reviews about the improvements and kit lens quality. Spent nearly a year researching. I'm also hoping the 4/3's design standard sticks.

So what are you using, what advice can you give, and most importantly, passion shots?


----------



## rumin8 (Mar 6, 2006)

*I use...*

...a Nikon D40 - for something this cheap it's really an excellent camera. I use a 50mm lens with it... which is like 75mm or so. It's also manual focus only (because older lenses are not AF compatible) which is kind of retro. Beautiful pics however...

I really don't think the camera matters that much - that being said I used to sell cameras, and the Olympus was really good for keeping dust out (something which my cheap SLR has no provision for)... so it's likely a very good choice to have with you while biking.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rumin8
Check the biking section out


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a Canon 30d and a Digital Rebel XT (350d) for biking shots (and for my GF to practice her photography).

The best advice I can give you is practice....that is great with digital... you can go out and try different settings in different conditions..without any additional cost....

on books and stuff...I like Bryan Peterson's book "understanding exposure" and "learning to see creatively"...they are great reads..with tons of "homework"....

the equipment is only a factor...one can also take great shots with P&S cams... the SLR just gives you more control...

have fun playing, JC!







some non bike related


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

for the dslr I have a Conon Rebel.
I also have a Canon Digital Elph 1000.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Canon XTI. heres my flickr page: https://flickr.com/photos/mistral938/


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Great shots.

I considered the Rebel XTi for close to a year, but the new Oly won out. Canon lenses are $$$. I was referred to Tamron as well. No IS. A very competitive class of cameras today. For shits and giggles, I might get one of the Leica/Lumix f2.8 14-50 lenses.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

My best advice is try to shoot over 500-1000 photos a week or half of that. Sounds insane, but you will get a grip on how everything works faster than you could ever believe. In SF they make the kids shoot 25-35 rolls of film a week at the photo schools. Practice makes perfect or almost perfect.

I have been shooting with a 30d for years. Just bought the 40d and it is that much better. Looking at the 10 fps mark III now    

I pretend to be a photographer, but I am really a graphic artist/motionographer. Photography grip is too rich for my blood... I'd rather spend it on my bikes. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Shot this the first day I got my 40d. (shot at 1200 iso, canon did their homework with this camera)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

great Macro, NoManerz! :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

E-Volt E-500. Great camera. I picked up a 50-200mm F2.0 lens for wildlife photography. It just takes practice. Practice practice practice.


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

I use a slightly beat up Canon 20D and a few Sigma EX lenses ranging from 15mm to 500mm. I used to have a Canon D30 (3mp) that I should have kept.
I'd post some pictures but I just took down my pbase gallery.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

you guys carry these on your rides?

i've a cannon 300d and a tamron 28-75 2.8 lens (and a manual focus 16mm fisheye i can't use due to my bad eyesight) and it's just too huge to take with me. that plus i'm afraid of breaking it in a crash or something.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

nah, I wouldn't take my dSLR, though lots of people apparently do. I can't imagine bringing something along like that. I use my p&s.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

The D40 is pretty awesome for the price.
http://taikuodo.deviantart.com/art/Buzz-Buzz-68835239

I haven't gotten a chance to take macros of more interesting insects, but this bee was in my front yard so why not?

I agree with Jerk_Chicken though, I use a Canon S410 P&S for biking shots because all you really need to do is motion panning and landscapes.


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

jgsatl said:


> you guys carry these on your rides?


I carry mine on rides. Usually I take a small backpack but sometimes I just ride with one hand and grasp the camera in the other. It's kind of fun when the trail gets really technical. What can I say, I'm too lazy to zip and unzip the backpack all the time


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

I do. Just cushion with a jacket, and stuff it in the camelback.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Nikon Shooter here: d200/d70.

Yes, it sucks carrying it around in a pack along with a flash and lenses.









Near Tusher Canyon, Moab, UT. Rider: sdsantacruzer.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Nikon shooter as well. I use the D80 and so far I love it and I do carry it on rides as well.

mbb


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

jgsatl said:


> you guys carry these on your rides?


I ocassionally take the 350d and tamron 28-75 or kit lens (18-55) on rides...the 30d is a tad heavy for that...and for sure there is always a P&S on my bag...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

A Canon 400d (XTi) or my daughter's 350d (XT) with the kit lens (18-55) plus a Tamron 20-80 and 70-300.

Plus an A520 and A630 on the bag as backups.


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

I am on a Canon 30D. Love the camera. Lenses include the 50mm 1.4, 70-200 F4 IS L, and the Sigma 17-70

best advice: just shoot lots.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

d1x, older, heavier, unfortunately not so much better. although the 16,000/sec shutter speed comes in handy in high speed situations.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

JC, that Olympus is a nice camera, should do the trick.

I Used to shoot with a Canon 20D and a couple of Canon zooms, plus their 85mm 1.8. Always gave great results. But I got tired of lugging all the gear around, so have sold it and will probably be picking up the Canon G7 or G9. It will do pretty much everything I need, plus it is a bit more compact, yet big enough for my large man hands. The smaller cameras tend to slip thorough my sausage fingers.

I don't thing brand is really that important anymore . . . Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Olympus, and others all make great stuff. Though if I was shooting film still I would still have my Leica . . now that was a great camera.

Like another poster pointed out, taking 500--100 shots per week will bring you up to speed, plus do far more for your skills than any new lens or gadget . . .


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Nikon D70 & D80.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Cannon D20 with an assortment of Canon middle of the road lenses. I like the speed of the camera for sports photography. I'm lusting after the D5 right now but having a tough time justifying the coin for a whole new set up.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Love the shots. Keep em coming!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Cool thread JC, also some uber cool pics. I still have my trusty 10D, which I got when they first came out, had to sell off all my Olympus stuff to go DSLR.... Am looking to replace the 10D, not sure if to go the D40 or the D5. HUGE wieght difference with the D5 to D40 though.....

I sometimes take the 10D riding, it is that old now, I figure it has done its time.....

The Canon P&S SD700 IS still does not bad, first shot below in Madrid

10D from a ways away in a Parade in NY a month or so back


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Some more, not all bike related.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Samsung*

I've always been a big Canon fan, but I shoot with a Samsung GX S1 
Basically its a re-badged Pentax *istD2 
Its a bit smaller than my Elan but it weighs more 
I got it cheap & lenses are fairly inexpensive

Really broke folk can use old (really cheap too:thumbsup Pentax manual focus lenses 
(camera still tells you when it thinks you're in focus)

here is a pic with my 10-17 lens


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

i saw on circuit city.com one can get the SD1000 today only for $150.00--that is twice as cheap as I got it the first week it was out. Pretty nifty little cam for those not wanting to carry around a large dslr.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Can anyone suggest a case from your experience with the pitfalls of bad case ownership?

I'll probably get the branded accessory bag as well, since it doesn't cost that much more than a spare battery and filter, which I have a few of now.

I got a couple Dolicas, polarized and standard UV, and a Fox UV/PL/ND. Nothing fancy, just to protect the lenses for now. As I move up and I see the filters are screwing up the pics, I can change them for better ones. IF is a big portion of that.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Can anyone suggest a case from your experience with the pitfalls of bad case ownership?
> 
> I'll probably get the branded accessory bag as well, since it doesn't cost that much more than a spare battery and filter, which I have a few of now.
> 
> I got a couple Dolicas, polarized and standard UV, and a Fox UV/PL/ND. Nothing fancy, just to protect the lenses for now. As I move up and I see the filters are screwing up the pics, I can change them for better ones. IF is a big portion of that.


I like Lowepro, crumpler and tamrac bags..... I have a lowepro Computrekker backpack, a tamrac top loader and my GF has a crumpler "pretty boy" bag...all do their tasks pretty well...

I recommend if you only have one bag...buy a bigger one than what you currently need..... you will get lenses in time


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Nikon D50 here....*

I take it with me on every ride and carry it in the outer compartment of my Deuter Cross Air pack. I can get it out and ready to shoot in less than 10 seconds...after the bike has stopped. I have had 5 shots in Dirtrag Riders Eye section so I guess it works ok.

db


----------



## Hattori (Nov 21, 2007)

I am about to buy either a Canon 30D or 40D and the pics here just really get me giddy.


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Another good tip is to look at fast lenses (those with small f-numbers, known as large aperture). If you are riding in dark forests it requires fast lenses and high ISO numbers. That means more noise. Canon have generally been very good at high ISO and controlling noise, but Nikon has certainly stepped up with their new models (D3 and D300) and seems to be raising the bar.

This is shot at 1/640s f/1.4 at 50.0mm iso800 using the Canon 30D and this lense: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12140-GREY/Canon_2515A003_50mm_f_1_4_USM_Autofocus.html

He was coming towards me at warp speed


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Large apertures, like f/1.4 also gives shallow depth of field (DOF). It can be hard to get the focus right.

Here's a good example of shallow DOF. My brothers fiancé. Only her left eye is in focus. Same lens as above.


----------



## flash5twelve (Nov 7, 2007)

*Another Nikon User*

I'm using a Nikon D70. I inherited a couple of Nikon film cameras with lenses, so Nikon was the obvious choice for me. The new D300 looks amazing. Alas, too many hobbies, and not enough money.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I use the D50. I've got big mitts, so I went with it after hefting both the Canon 350d and the D50. I've had it for about two years now with probably 8000 releases. My shots aren't as good as some have posted here, but I'm an amature thats working on improving. I have had a shot published in Dirt Rag's riders eye though. Felt good! I did just pick up a Nikkor 50mm/1.8 that I'm still adapting too. I'm pretty impressed with it so far, but haven't edited too many pictures from this combo yet. I have noticed a significant up tick in the sharpness of my images though.




For most riding, I use a Sigma 18/50. Been pretty happy with it, but I'd love to get something like a 18-200.



This one is the new 50mm:


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Canon 20D*

Canon 20D with the following Canon lenses: 100 mm macro, 70 - 300 mm zoom and 17-85 mm zoom.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

There is indeed some wonderful photographers among the MTBR members, sheesh love to take half the quality of these shots....

Have always wanted the Canon 70 - 200mm 2.8 IS lense, but for sure too big to take riding, but am sure need to get a approx. 50mm, 1.8 or something in that range...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm considering the Canon 85mm f1.8 lens for indoor and low light action pics, also the 70-200 f2.8 L was recomended but it has a hefty price tag.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Have always wanted the Canon 70 - 200mm 2.8 IS lense, but for sure too big to take riding, but am sure need to get a approx. 50mm, 1.8 or something in that range...


for sure pick up the 50 f/1.8 is is great and super cheap..... on the 70-200, I have the Sigma 70-200 f/2.8, and love it... no IS, but never had a problem keeping the shutter speed high... price is right between the Canon f/4 and the f/2.8...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Yep, the 70-200 F2.8 IS is a hefty price for sure, especially with Canons global pricing so to speak.... Was in Singapore last night, in transit from India to South Korea, the 40D with a 28 - 135mm IS lense was 1900.00 USD Duty Free............ Sheesh, dam expensive....

Anyone had any experience with the Leica V-Lux 1 for all-purpose universal use Leica V-Lux 1


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Nikon D2X
Nikon D50

Nikon 17-55mm f/2.8
Nikon 20mm f/2.8
Nikon 50mm f/1.8
Nikon 105mm f/2.8 VR, Micro

I usually take the D50 riding with the 20mm or 50mm lens.

http://flickr.com/photos/milliron


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Took a couple shots today. Nothing spectacular, but feeling my way around the controls and changing some settings. I fully intend on doing a couple hundred shots a week until I'm proficient to take more artsy chances with my photos. No concerts coming up soon, so that's good and bad. Time to practice everything else, but can't actually go to a show to experiment with the settings before the truly important ones come up.

My pictures stink, but they are a stepping stone into figuring out the settings. I also learned how to take shots of odd items, such as my glasses in the clear case, in order to improvise a way to get a clear shot and learn how to take shots in less than ideal settings.

IMO, one of my bigger lessons I take pictures by is learning early what the camera can and can't do, and improvising if there's a shot it can't do well.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

that's a start JC!

keep at it...one is always learning in this hobby


----------



## Hattori (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, there are some amazing photographers on this board.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Canon Digital Rebel XT with cheapie Tamron 28 200mm and Canon 10-22.

I carry it on a radio pouch worn on the front

Pictures taken with it



















How the SLR is carried.










and a link to it - Blurr Radio harness


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

LeeL, sweet pictures!!


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*Canon 20D and a big Camelbak*

Since moving to a DSLR, I almost exclusively use it as my trail camera. I carry it in a large camelback inside of a old cushioned camera bag that I hacked the top out of so I could get to it by just unzipping the camelbak (A Havoc, used to have a TransAlp).

I simply the love the quality that comes out of these cameras, the fast shots per second, lens options, etc... The price of carrying the camera is worth it in my mind. I usually keep a Tamron 18-200mm lens on it, but I have a 70-300 and a 18-55 that I will sometimes use.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

I picked up a DSLR early this year... I bought a used Canon 300D. It was only about $300.

Lens is 18-50 Sigma 2.8EX. I think it cost a little more than the camera body did, but not much.

I wrap my camera in a winter hat (for protection) and stuff it in my HAWG when I ride. It sits sandwiched between the bladder and the outer compartment of the pack, on top of a spare tube and first aid kit. I don't bother with a camera case, it adds more bulk than I feel is necessary, and it also takes longer to remove it from my pack. I also don't carry extra lenses or flash.

I'd like to have a nice wide angle lens someday. And, if I had the loot, I'd be tempted to get the Canon 40D. But I don't really feel like the camera is holding me back right now.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

When I'm taking pictures, I'll take the time to do it right, so to me it's worth to carry a big camera. Actually a D40 with a consumer zoom lens (18-135 in my case) isn't really that big - fits in a Lowepro bag inside my regular backpack. Sometimes I carry an external flash, fits inside the same bag.



















Yeah a wide angle lens would be a nice thing to have. Pat Mulrooney of norco has a nice flickr album, most shots taken through a Nikkor 12-24mm lens.
https://flickr.com/photos/patmulrooney/


----------



## dfioc (Jul 24, 2006)

I too have the Olympus E-500. Two zoom lenses and flash unit. Great camera.

Echo the advice here. Read up on techniques and then practice! Create a site on something like Flickr, post your work and ask for feedback. Great hobby.


----------



## meythodrider (Jul 24, 2006)

Nikon D40 with the factory lens. Still a beginner, but I think the D40 is a great beginner camera. Lots of useful instructions on the menu and graphical indicators. Its not too big either for a DSLR.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

pentax k100d. its a big passion of mine.


----------



## KarlosPirahna (Sep 6, 2005)

Another Nikon D40 user here. The reason I picked one up is because of it's nice compact size and relatively low weight. I love it, it came with a 18-55 lens and I've just bought a 55-200 lens at a bargain price. Only problem is now I am also getting into wildlife photography so I would like an even longer lens. Do any of you guys know if there is a longer lens available for a Nikon D40 yet or are any existing lenses compatible? something like a 400mm lens would be great for catching wildlife I think.
Love your pics MTBbill. :thumbsup:

Some of my photos here, I'm just a beginner though.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Nothing major today. I was just messing with the flash settings, manual control of just about everything, color, flash timing, etc.

It's really a lot of fun to find the ins and outs of this camera.


----------



## flash5twelve (Nov 7, 2007)

KarlosPirahna said:


> ...Do any of you guys know if there is a longer lens available for a Nikon D40 yet or are any existing lenses compatible? something like a 400mm lens would be great for catching wildlife I think.


Pretty much all of the lenses in the Nikon line up will work with your D40. So yes, there are big lenses that you can use on your camera. There are a lot of after market lenses that will work with your camera as well. I also like to shoot wildlife, and a 400mm with a digital SLR works well. Good lenses are expensive, and good big lenses are ridiculously expensive. I bought an after market zoom lens that goes to 400mm. It's not the fastest nor the sharpest, but it fit my budget, and I've taken some nice photos with it.




But then I have a great time on my $400.00 used mountain bike.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Nothing major today. I was just messing with the flash settings, manual control of just about everything, color, flash timing, etc.
> 
> It's really a lot of fun to find the ins and outs of this camera.


Great job. The more you shoot the more you will start to get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Nikon shooter here, D80 love this camera - i love this camera, have gotten used to riding with it!





















​


----------



## KarlosPirahna (Sep 6, 2005)

flash5twelve said:


> Pretty much all of the lenses in the Nikon line up will work with your D40. So yes, there are big lenses that you can use on your camera. There are a lot of after market lenses that will work with your camera as well. I also like to shoot wildlife, and a 400mm with a digital SLR works well. Good lenses are expensive, and good big lenses are ridiculously expensive. I bought an after market zoom lens that goes to 400mm. It's not the fastest nor the sharpest, but it fit my budget, and I've taken some nice photos with it..


Really, I thought that I could only use DX lenses and there didn't seem to be that much choice yet. I'll look into though, thanks.
What camera are you using by the way, nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## flash5twelve (Nov 7, 2007)

KarlosPirahna said:


> Really, I thought that I could only use DX lenses and there didn't seem to be that much choice yet. I'll look into though, thanks.
> What camera are you using by the way, nice pics :thumbsup:


Nikon shows that you can use any AF-S lens of both D and G series and maintain full feature. You are not limited to DX lenses. They offer a 200-400mm f/4 and a couple of 400mm f/2.8 but they start at $5000 and go up to about $9000 for the new VR model. Think of the bike you could buy with that!

Thanks! I'm shooting a D70, and the lens I took those pictures with is a Sigma 135-400mm f/4.5-5.6.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Brado - you're gettin' a good eye. Lots of nice shots there. Georgie riding something other than a Trek? Huh. Ponied up his own cash to buy a Giant. What lens's do you shoot with?


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> Brado - you're gettin' a good eye. Lots of nice shots there. Georgie riding something other than a Trek? Huh. Ponied up his own cash to buy a Giant. What lens's do you shoot with?


thanks martini

Georgie's now riding for T-Mobile / Giant rides from now on for him! He's mentoring a new kid (Craig Lewis) from Spartanburg, He's gonna be the next Lance!

the two lens i switch off with, are 28~80mm f/3.3~f/5.6G and my favorite 70~300mm f/4~f/5.6G ( i don't ride with it that much, but when i do i usually get some really nice stuff) T


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

So here's a predicament-

The lenses that came with my camera are very well rated Zuiko 4/3 lenses. They go to f3.8. What is the concensus of spending a nice sum to get either a Zuiko 14-54 f2.8 or a Panasonic Leica 14-50 f2.8? Many of the users are saying in terms of optics quality, there is little difference, but what about the shooting ability the faster lens allows?

I was even considering waiting for Panasonic/Leica to come out with their newest lens, which is something like 18-200, but still f3.8.


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

What's the difference between SLR and DSLR?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

d=digital


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

What's SLR stand for?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Method of Rhythm said:


> What's SLR stand for?


Single Lens Reflex


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> So here's a predicament-
> 
> The lenses that came with my camera are very well rated Zuiko 4/3 lenses. They go to f3.8. What is the concensus of spending a nice sum to get either a Zuiko 14-54 f2.8 or a Panasonic Leica 14-50 f2.8? Many of the users are saying in terms of optics quality, there is little difference, but what about the shooting ability the faster lens allows?
> 
> I was even considering waiting for Panasonic/Leica to come out with their newest lens, which is something like 18-200, but still f3.8.


well, that is a tough call.... I'd bet those are pricey indeed... fast lenses give you really nice DOF control and allow to shoot in really low light...for example I love my Canon 50mm f/1.8 for those cases, although my Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 does a good job too...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Then Sigma makes a well-rated 18-50 f2.8:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/463442-REG/Sigma_581107_18_50mm_f_2_8_EX_DC.html

Lots of options. Good think I chose the Olympus over the Lumix because the IS is in the body and I can use any 4/3 lens I want.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Then Sigma makes a well-rated 18-50 f2.8:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/463442-REG/Sigma_581107_18_50mm_f_2_8_EX_DC.html
> 
> Lots of options. Good think I chose the Olympus over the Lumix because the IS is in the body and I can use any 4/3 lens I want.


yep.. sigma has some great lenses (not all, but some are great)

that one is one of the really good ones


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

big difference going from a 14 to a 18 on the low end of the scale?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> big difference going from a 14 to a 18 on the low end of the scale?


yep... on the wide end every millimeter difference has more of an impact than on the telephoto end

I have a Canon 10-22 and 10mm is really wide......

EDIT: for example here's a shot @ 10mm. I was little less than 3 feet away from the curb you see in the bottom of the pic


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Then Sigma makes a well-rated 18-50 f2.8:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/463442-REG/Sigma_581107_18_50mm_f_2_8_EX_DC.html
> 
> Lots of options. Good think I chose the Olympus over the Lumix because the IS is in the body and I can use any 4/3 lens I want.


That's the lens I have (except for mine is the Canon compatible model). I really like it. It can be set at f2.8 all the way from 18mm to 50mm which is really cool. On many lenses, as soon as you start to zoom in your minimum aperture goes up. This one can be set at f2.8 all the way through the range.

Sometimes I wish for a wider angle or more zoom, but hey one lens can't do it all, and this one is a good compromise. I think 18-50 is a good range for close-ish mtb photos in the woods, size is compact, takes nice photos, feels nice in your hand (quality), and the small aperture is nice for low light shooting in the trees.

But take my opinion with a grain of salt as I am a newbie to photography... super fun though... always learning something.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> I was even considering waiting for Panasonic/Leica to come out with their newest lens, which is something like 18-200, but still f3.8.


I'd pass on this guy. Think of it in terms of bikes. You can have a jack or all trades but a master of none. The lens will have a bucket load of barrel distortion and I'd guess would result in very soft images that would all need to be corrected.

I would personally look at prime lenses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

NoManerz said:


> I'd pass on this guy. Think of it in terms of bikes. You can have a jack or all trades but a master of none. The lens will have a bucket load of barrel distortion and I'd guess would result in very soft images that would all need to be corrected.
> 
> I would personally look at prime lenses. :thumbsup:


What I was suspecting. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

AW_ said:


> That's the lens I have (except for mine is the Canon compatible model). I really like it. It can be set at f2.8 all the way from 18mm to 50mm which is really cool. On many lenses, as soon as you start to zoom in your minimum aperture goes up. This one can be set at f2.8 all the way through the range.
> 
> Sometimes I wish for a wider angle or more zoom, but hey one lens can't do it all, and this one is a good compromise. I think 18-50 is a good range for close-ish mtb photos in the woods, size is compact, takes nice photos, feels nice in your hand (quality), and the small aperture is nice for low light shooting in the trees.
> 
> But take my opinion with a grain of salt as I am a newbie to photography... super fun though... always learning something.


That is a good consideration. I hope I'm regurgitating this right, but I believe with the 4/3 format, a plus feature of them is that smaller lenses have a larger magnification equivalent. This lens sounds nice, but I want to definitely know my **** first and see if the 4mm loss on the low end is going to be a massive difference for the 2.8 aperture. I'm going to experiment with my lenses and see how they work at that range.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I realize now that I can't comfortably get by without a camera bag, due to dust around here. I am undecided between a soft bag, such as the ones below, a hard case, or a snug fitting case, such as the second selection, which can barely carry more than the camera. Since I have two lenses, I don't know how much utility I'd end up needing. I never thought this would be so hard to decide on. I have filters, so the Tamrac+battery would be just about the same.

So, I've looked and saw such options at the Tamrac 5501:









the 5514:









The Olympus "starter kit", with the bag, a filter, an extra battery, and some other garbage:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I have one similar to the 5514, works well for the body and one medium lens...


----------



## cork (Jan 26, 2004)

brado1 said:


> Nikon shooter here, D80 love this camera - i love this camera, have gotten used to riding with it!
> 
> ​


That is a great picture.:thumbsup: I can't wait until my daughter is ready for some trail riding. 

-C


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

crisillo said:


> I have one similar to the 5514, works well for the body and one medium lens...


I'm also looking for a shoulder-sling type bag, thinking it will bridge the gap and allow me to carry my lens and other stuff in concerts in a low profile as I'm going through the crowd and on the stage while the band plays.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

d80 with 18-70 and 70-300 vr.....dont take it riding, but heres some other stuff


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Nikon D40x.

I loved the D40, I picked it up and new how to use the controls. some of the other DSLRs in it's range were more confusing. I also liked the smaller body size. When the D40x came out I jumped on it. I don't carry it on every ride, but when I do I just wrap in in a sweat shirt or jacket.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> That is a good consideration. I hope I'm regurgitating this right, but I believe with the 4/3 format, a plus feature of them is that smaller lenses have a larger magnification equivalent. This lens sounds nice, but I want to definitely know my **** first and see if the 4mm loss on the low end is going to be a massive difference for the 2.8 aperture. I'm going to experiment with my lenses and see how they work at that range.


Your olympus has a half cut crop factor, which means that the sensor is actually half the size of a 35mm film.
a 14mm lens on your camera has the equivalent viewing angle of a 28mm lens on a full frame camera.
A 18-50mm lens would be the equivalent of a 36mm-100mm lens, and 36mm is not all that much of a wide angle. I say you are going to miss your 14mm lens if you do any kind of landscape or indoor photography.

Canon SLRs (the consumer models at least) have a crop factor of 1.6 - nikons are almost the same, CF 1.5.
And that's what those 18-XXmm lenses from sigma, nikon, tamron, canon... were designed for. On a canon or a nikon, the same lens is the equivalent of a 27mm wide angle, much more useful than 36mm. which explains why your camera came with that 14mm lens.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crop_factor


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

lelebebbel said:


> Your olympus has a half cut crop factor, which means that the sensor is actually half the size of a 35mm film.
> a 14mm lens on your camera has the equivalent viewing angle of a 28mm lens on a full frame camera.
> A 18-50mm lens would be the equivalent of a 36mm-100mm lens, and 36mm is not all that much of a wide angle. I say you are going to miss your 14mm lens if you do any kind of landscape or indoor photography.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's what my consideration was and I don't really have enough experience to understand how much of a difference this would create for me in the real world.

Then I might just end up working on getting the Leica 14-50 f2.8 or the Zuiko 12-60 f2.8-40. Both comparably priced, and appearing to be of similar optic quality. Supposedly, a 14-35 f2.0 (over the entire range) was supposed to come out, but I think it's been delayed again.


----------



## Jimc (Aug 27, 2005)

Another Nikon D40 user here. Love the camera, very simple to use and nice price too.


----------



## Jimc (Aug 27, 2005)

Some photos taken with said D40


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a Canon F1 film camera. Does anyone know if those lens' will fit the D30 or D40?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

zilla said:


> I have a Canon F1 film camera. Does anyone know if those lens' will fit the D30 or D40?


Not directly at least..... the new cameras use the EOS lens mount, while the F1 was FD or FL? I don't remember exactly...

there might be adapters, but I'm not sure..


----------



## bike=good (May 2, 2005)

Wow. There are a lot of talented people in this thread! I just got my canon xti after a long sabbatical from photography. Picked up a 50mm f1.8 (what a deal!), and love it. Here are a couple first images...







EDIT: Anyone know a way to limit the EXIF data provided to flickr.com? I love sharing the info because the data from others helps me learn, but mine seem to provide more information than i want to share, like owner's name...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

bike=good said:


> EDIT: Anyone know a way to limit the EXIF data provided to flickr.com? I love sharing the info because the data from others helps me learn, but mine seem to provide more information than i want to share, like owner's name...


flickr will show what you upload with the image...look for an exif editor (or see if your processing program has one) and create a copy of the image with "reduced EXIF"...you can even do it automatically I think...


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

bike=good said:


> EDIT: Anyone know a way to limit the EXIF data provided to flickr.com? I love sharing the info because the data from others helps me learn, but mine seem to provide more information than i want to share, like owner's name...


under "your account -> privacy" you can choose to hide the EXIF data (the "more properties" link next to your photos will disappear).

However, this does not actually remove the EXIF data from the images you upload, so anyone can still see the data by loading the image with a 3rd party photo viewer program or editor.
If you want to prevent anyone from reading the exif data, you'll have to remove it from the images before you upload them. There are (free) programs available that can do this, and maybe whatever photo software you use also has an option to edit EXIF data.

edit: if it's just about your name - there should be a way to tell the camera that you don't want that in the image data.


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

Gee...I don't even own a DSLR...! I make do with a crappy 33mp digital back on my fukking useless Hasselblad.......



















Actually...that's not even up to date...the Valeo 22 is my back-up back...I use an Aptus 75 now.....










BeeT's


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Brad Trent said:


> Gee...I don't even own a DSLR...! I make do with a crappy 33mp digital back on my fukking useless Hasselblad.......
> 
> Actually...that's not even up to date...the Valeo 22 is my back-up back...I use an Aptus 75 now.....
> 
> BeeT's


oh crap..no wonder your pics suck :lol: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

> fukking useless Hasselblad.......


Damned straight. Usless garbage that. I'll trade ya my beat up D50 for it!

Tell ya what, I feel generous. I'll throw in a powerbar wrapper too.


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

...Just in case any of you high-living types have a spare 8 grand laying around, here's Part One of the first in-depth review of the bestest DSLR in the field...

Canon 1Ds Mark III

The gap between $30,000 medium format digital backs and 35mm-based DSLR's is gettin' smaller and smaller every day.....

BeeT's :thumbsup:


----------



## lane (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool thread, I've got to stop lurking the 29er forum and check things out here a bit more. I carry a Minolta 7D, usually set up with a Sigma 18-50 F3.5. Its a bit heavy but with the small lens it tucks into the mesh pocket of my Mule. Looking to pick up the new f2.8 in the 18-50 next month.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Canon. A d60 amd a 1Ds. I'm in a mode of acquiring glass.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

D70 user here. I don't carry it with me on rides as it is too big and bulky to carry on a bike. I should carry my wife's Sony W5 on rides, though.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

anthonys said:


> Canon. A d60 amd a 1Ds. I'm in a mode of acquiring glass.


mmmmmmm "L"


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

anthonys said:


> Canon. A d60 amd a 1Ds. I'm in a mode of acquiring glass.


Those 1Ds are a pretty penny. That's a California mortgage down payment. Wait...no...
that's not right. There's no money down on California homes.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PhysicsGuy (Oct 18, 2005)

Nikon D40 with a 18-135mm lenses

Still trying to learn how to use it to its full potential.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

If anyone has a 70-200 IS or a 100-400 IS that they are unloading let me know!

Oh, also a 430 speedlight.

thanks!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm really glad to see the participation in this thread.


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

I recenlty picked up a Nikon D40 w/ the 18-55 kit lens and a 55-200 VR (vibration reduction) lens. It's my first DSLR and it's extremely easy to use and takes amazing pics right out of the camera. I can't wait to learn more about digital photography and start to use this thing to it's potential. Oh yeah, and to take some sick MTB action photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## RTTR (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm using a Nikon D80, 18-135 and a 35mm f/2, Nikon Speedlight SB-800 flash, I do a lot of action and product photography, love it.. Next year I plan on adding the wonderful Nikkor 70-200mm F2.8 VR lens.

But I'd never take it with me riding, I've throught about it, but I can buy a cheap P&S for that if I needed to.

www.revtotheredline.com some of my pictures on here.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, everyone!

Still a fledgling when it comes to DSLR! 

anthonys, that 2nd image (where was that taken?) used to remind me this:








*A shot of Cape Neddick Nubble Lighthouse in York Maine just after sunset*
Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

Talk about the Holidays! Well, one thing's fo' sure: The holidays are all about texture, color and luxury.

Thanks much for sharing!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

PhysicsGuy said:


> Nikon D40 with a 18-135mm lenses
> 
> Still trying to learn how to use it to its full potential.


I think I see the problem...

Is that pavement?

:idea:

I like mtbr. What does "mtbr" stand for again?


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

anthonys said:


> mmmmmmm "L"


I take it you have some L class glass in your camera bag. How much better is the quality vs cost and all. It is such a gaint price plateau to get up on. I'm looking to add some new glass to my inventory a weighing my options.


----------



## PhysicsGuy (Oct 18, 2005)

Evil Patrick said:


> I think I see the problem...
> 
> Is that pavement?
> 
> ...


Sorry no mountain bike shots yet. Been too busy riding to to stop and take pictures.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

PhysicsGuy said:


> Sorry no mountain bike shots yet. Been too busy riding *to to* stop and take pictures.


I'm just bustin' yer chops! 

Oh, hey. I think you spelled "tutu" wrong.

:lol:


----------



## Felony (May 31, 2006)

Nikon D40










In an effort to downgrade, I just received a Holga 120CFN and a Lomo 35mm fisheye in the mail last night.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

So now I'm facing a dilemma-

Looking at f2.8 lenses, and I can decide between the Leica/Lumix 14-50 vario-elmarit f2.8-35, a Zuiko 14-54 f2.8-3.5 or a Sigma 18-50 f2.8:

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/lenses/lenses_all_details.asp?id=3320&navigator=6

I've brought up the Sigma here before and was wondering how important/rare/desireable the f2.8 throughout the zoom range is enough to sacrifice the low end (going from 14-18). For the most part, the Zuiko and Leica are very comparable in optics, and the sigma is in the same league as well.

Advice?

I'd love to get the Zuiko 12-60 f2.8-4, but it's close to 1G. It could likely fit all of my needs.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

2/3rds of an f-stop at the long end of the lens doesn't make that much of a difference - 14mm vs 18mm focal length at wide angle certainly does.
So, I'd say definitely go with one of the 14-50mm lenses. However, I can't say anything about the quality of any of them.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I've got 4/3, so there is a bit of a difference. So I guess 2.8 throughout the focal range isn't as important as the wide end of the lens range going down to 12 or 14.

Wish I couldn't compromise and just get the 12-60, but again, way out of the range.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

A recent trip to NY yielded this:


----------



## PhysicsGuy (Oct 18, 2005)

Finally got some mountain bike shots.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

I got some new glass to play with for these outdoor adventures. :thumbsup: These images are from the 12 Hours of Bootleg Canyon two weeks ago.


----------



## ATLien (Aug 4, 2006)

What kind of bag do you use when you ride with your DSLR? I just entered the world of DSLR with a Nikon D40. I am wondering the best way to ride with the camera and have it protected very well.

http://www.flickr.com/atliengeorgia


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> So what are you using, what advice can you give, and most importantly, passion shots?


I favor Canon. Along with Nikon those two are the biggest selection of lenses so you can't go wrong with either brand. Canon however makes their own imaging chips and tends to be a tiny bit ahead in the image quality dept. in comparison to the other brands. Olympus makes good glass, just not too many lenses to choose from.

There are only three controls you need to worry about. Aperture, shutter speed and the shutter itself!

Aperture controls how much of a shot is in focus, bigger number, less light, more depth of field (aka focus). You should have a depth of field preview button which closes down the lens to show you how much focus each f-stop offers.

Shutter speed, the faster the less blur. Makes everything look crisp. If you want to convey motion or speed you need some blur ie slower speeds. But a nice still with chunks of dirt frozen in time flying off the tire can be exciting too.

Finally there is the shutter button itself. Bresson (a famous photog) once said it's the most important control of all. It's not WHAT you shoot but WHEN you shoot it. The perfect shot is almost always one millisecond before or after you pull the trigger. 

Good photography means taking the pic at just the right moment. Focus on nailing that first, because a technically perfect shot doesn't mean diddly if you didn't capture that moment. By moving up to a DSLR you vastly improved the responsiveness of the camera. When you press "click" it takes the picture now, as opposed to a few moments later like most point-n-shoots. That's the #1 reason why most people take better pics with SLRs BTW...


----------



## meythodrider (Jul 24, 2006)

i just put it in a backpack. definitely not very convenient b/c i have to open my back up to access my camera but it works. 

any other suggestions?


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Nikon D2X.

My pictures are private though. I like being the only one who ever sees em.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

family portrait....


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

...


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

I just changed from a Nikon D70 to a D80 but both produce great pics...









































































Etc  ​


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Sammy*

Samsung GX10 (Pentax K20d clone)


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

couple shot with my 1D. 2 flashes, 1 nikon SB-2600 and a canon 580ex II. Ebay triggers, 17-40 L.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

*Noob needs help!*

Great thread, enjoyed all the pix and info. I have a Canon Rebel XTI and am learning how to use it. I am using a canon EFS 18-55 lens. I mostly take dirt jumping shots. Please advise;
metering mode; should I use center weighted, partial or evaluative?
focus mode; AI servo I assume? Should I set the AF/exposure zone manually?
ISO, slowest possible?
Should I set it to shutter priority and pick the fastest speed possible? or should I use program or sports modes?
Sorry about so many questions, but any help is appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

canon rebel xti EOS


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

Canon 400D with some goodies.


----------



## Psylas (Jun 1, 2008)

Picked up a rebel xti a month ago. Here's my first attempt at hdr.


----------



## Pheard (Jul 23, 2006)

Nikon d40

Nikon d60


----------

